# Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry and The Elite 24v VRT Club*

******is the Registry for The Elite 24v VRT Club*********
If you want to put it in your sig then please copy and paste this into your sig.

[B.][I.]The Elite 24v [/color.][color=grey.]VRT[/color.] [color=red.]Club:[/color.][/B.][/I.]
****NOTE****
Take out the periods
We need to make a list of everyone who has a 24v-Turbo for future reference and to keep a history of different set-ups, since not everyones are the same.
Please post up if you have a 24v-Turbo:
Info needed:
1. Year of Car, where you live, and your screen name.
2. Either list the kit you are using, or your custom set-up (as detailed as possible) Also include if you did the install yourself, or had a shop do it.
3. Post up your Dyno Plots, or if you do not have one, just list how much power your set-up makes at which psi, along with A/F ratios
4. Problems you have encountered
5. Track Times! (Weight, 60ft, 1/8th ET, 1/4 ET, MPH)
PM me, or post up on this thread. I will add your car to the list. Please fill out completely. Thanks!
Jacob

1. .SLEEPYDUB.-2003 GLI, Shreveport LA, 2.9L 9:1 Wiseco Forged Pistons, Pauter Forged Rods, Raceware head studs, ARP rod bolts and Main studs, Precision 600hp Intercooler, PagParts Exhaust Manifold, GT35/82R T4, Custom Intercooler Piping, 3" Downpipe, Tial 44mm Wastegate, Tial 50mm BOV, 034 Coated rod/main bearings, 034 Stage IIc Standalone Engine Management, 680cc injectors, 4bar FPR, custom 3" straightpipe exhaust, Innovate Wideband, Stage 3 Port and Polish Performed by Javad at 034 Motorsports. Titanium Valve Springs and Retainers. All custom built by BakBer and Myself. Goals are 600whp+
2) 10. pOrKcHoP bOy-2004 GTI, Dallas TX, Schimmel Performance Stage II Shortblock, 8.5:1 Compression JE Pistons (83.5mm), Forged 4340 Chromoly SPTurbo Connecting Rods, 3/8" ARP Rod Bolts, ARP Main Bolts, 3 Angle Valve Job, C2 Motorsports Stage III (C2.500), Precision T61 0.60/0.68 A/R | 76 trim | T4 Flange, C2 Exhaust Manifold, Tial 38mm Wastegate, 3.5" Downpipe, Custom 3" Exhaust, Raceware Head Studs, C2 Short Runner Intake Manifold, Garrett FMIC Core 24" x 8" x 3.5", C2 Stainless Steel Intercooler Piping, Turbonetics "Godzilla" Blow-Off Valve, C2 4" Intake w/MAF, 630cc Siemens Fuel Injectors, 255lph Walbro Inline Fuel Pump, 034Motorsport 4-bar FPR, Bildon Motorsports|Spec Stage 3+ Clutch, Fidanza 240mm Aluminum Flywheel
Density Line Motor Mounts
3) VortexAddict-2002.5 GTI, Ottawa Ontario, Custom set-up w/ GT35R .82A/R Turbo, 3" down pipe with 2.5" catback, 320whp @ 10psi
stock compression with 94 octane gas
4) mjille-2004 GLI, Schenectady NY, EIP Stage 2, 320whp and 330tq
5) darrenewest-HPA FT 400, Short Runner Intake, Dual Inercoolers, Big Injectors, HGP GT30R 20psi
6) Sosl0w-2003 GTI, Peloquin LSD, Spec stage 3+, Area 51 motorsports SRI, Pag Parts manifold, Raceware headstud kit, Precision 600HP Intercooler, GT3582R T4, C2 630cc Fueling kit, C2 Head Spacer - 8.5:1, 38mm Tial WG (.5 bar), Greddy Type RS w Recirc, Full custom Borla SS exhaust, Raxles race axles, RaceLogic Traction Control. Issues i've had: Blown Ignition Coil. Parts picked out by me. Installed by a good friend of mine, turbo_pumpkin
7)MeiK-2003 GTI, Cheshire CT, Built by Sleeper's and myself 2.9L VR6, Wossner Forged Pistons, Integrated Engineering Forged Rods, ARP Rod Bolts, Garrett Ceramic coated 60-1 .70A/R Turbo, PAGPARTS Turbo Manifold (Port Matched), Sleepers Custom 3" Downpipe (V-Banded), Custom 4" MAF/Intake, ARP Headstuds, Tial 38MM Wastegate, Custom Air to Water Intercooler system, Sleepers Custom Boost Piping, Sleepers Custom Intake Manifold, Turbosmart Dual Stage Boost Controller, Greddy Type-S BOV, 3" Custom Turboback Exhaust, Jeff Atwood (c2 Motorsports) Tune...Within the month - Aquamist W/M injection. Made 400WHP last year w/1 cyl misfiring @ 21psi. With WMI - going for 500+WHP Without WMI
8) Medic83- 2003 GLI, Long Island NY, C2 Stage III Turbo Kit, 034 3" SS Exhaust, Clutch Masters stage 1 clutch, Peloquin TBD
9) 1.8Tspeed!- 2002 GTI, York PA, eip turbo kit, Peliquin LSD, euro spec stg III clutch, stg II axles, ECS stgII v.2 big brakes, AWE exhaust, c2 software and fueling and FULLY BUILT brand new bottom end from eurospec
10) NastyBrown- 2003 GTI, Lone Tree Colorado, EIP Stage 1, Turbonetics t3/t4, FMIC, High Flow Fuel Pump, EIP FMIC piping, Tubular Exhaust Mani, Turbosmart 38mm Wastegate, Wastegate dump tube, Hallman MBC, Unitronic 415cc Software, Genesis 415cc injectors, Autometer BG
11) PhReE- 2004 GTI, Taylorsville UT, GT35R, FMIC, 630cc, Unitronic, Bosch 044, 9:1, 44mmWG, 50mmBOV, EBC, Full 3" TB, No Cat, Area 51 SRI, Innovate LC-1
12) One Gray GLI- 2003 GLI, Long Island, NY EIP Stage 2 kit, 9:1 HG spacer, siemens 630cc injectors, Unitronic 630cc file, Walbro 255lph inline pump, greddy rs bov (recirc), EIP Comp series FMIC, ARP Head Studs, Turbosmart 38mm WG w/ external dump, driver side Raxle, stock clutch, hallman MBC, AEM UEGO wideband, Newsouth Indigo Boost Gauge.
13) lonny- 2001 Jetta Wolfsburg , Vancouver, BC, C2 Custom Tune, custom-ordered Garrett GT4088 63 a/r with V-band exhaust, custom SRI, FMIC, Walbro 255 fuel pump, Tial 44mm Wastegate, Turbosmart 50mm BV, Sieman 630cc injectors, Raceware headstuds, ect...
14) kurty85- 2003 GTI, Gloucester VA, 8.5:1 Wossner forged Pistons (82mm), Pauter Rods, 034 Coated rod/main bearings, 3/8" ARP Rod Bolts, ARP Main Bolts, C2 Motorsports 630cc tune(at the moment, want to go with 034- no time to hookup), Garrett T67 0.70/0.84 A/R, Pag Parts manifold, Tial 44mm Wastegate, 3" Downpipe to Jetex exhaust, ARP head studs, C2 Short Runner Intake Manifold, Frozen Boost AWIC, custom Stainless Steel Intercooler Piping, Forge 007P DV, C2 4" Intake w/MAF, 630cc Siemens Fuel Injectors, 255lph Walbro Inline Fuel Pump, adjustable FPR, TCS 300 Clutch, VF Mounts(all 3), custom oil cooler setup, ECS crank/ps pulley, gruven crackpipe, Raxles race axles, Issues i've had: Had to thread cylinder head for 8mm due to no 7mm bolts available, All custom built by myself, Goal is 700whp+
15) 24valveGLI- 2003 GLI-Precision PT6165 Turbo (Dual Ball Bearing | Oil/Water cooled | 0.60/0.68 A/R | 76 trim | T4 Flange), C2 24v SS Tubular turbo manifold, Tial 38mm WG (Spring .7Bar), SS 3.00 Down Pipe: V-band Equipped (With Welded in Bung for A/F), MKIV FMIC Kit (24 x 8 x 3.5 Garret IC Core), SS IC Piping, SS Intake: Turbo to TB QuickFlow Short Runner Intake Manifold, C2 Software Fueling Kit
630CC Injectors, 4.00 Open-Element Filter, C2Motorsports Turbo Software, “The Bat” 4.00 SS Intake w/MAF, Forge DV, Race Cat, VF Trans and Engine Mounts, ECS Dogbone mount, Peloquin Limited Slip Differential, Southbend Stage 4 Clutch Kit with LWFW, 3" GHL Catback Exhaust
16) turbodub06- 2004 GTI- JE 8.5:1 Forged Pistons, Garrett GT35r, Tial 44mm Wastegate, Greddy Type-R BOV, Pagparts Turbo Manifold, HPA SRI, Raceware head studs, ARP rod bolts, Custom 3" downpipe, GHL 3" exhaust, Custom FMIC & piping, C2 Motorsports 500 fueling software with 630cc injectors, Greddy Profec II Boost control, C2 Motorsports 4" MAF, VF Engineering trans, motor, and dogbone mounts, Peloquin LSD
SPEC Stage 3+ clutch, Unorthadox aluminum flywheel, Bosch inline fuel pump



_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 1:13 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (VR6JettaGLI)*

does upcomming vr turbos count i almost have all the parts lol


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (hiatussk8rs)*

i know right, i feel like i should post my setup, but im not done yet


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (VR6JettaGLI)*

Might wanna also post elevation with track times. Like up here at ~5000 ft you're gonna run about a second slower than normal.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (PhReE)*

good call, thats kinda where location came from though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i know we got some 24v-Ts! Where yall at?
Flite?
anyone?


----------



## pford (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (VR6JettaGLI)*

there aren't that many on this board...like 5 possibly...


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

yes?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_yes?

post up your friggen setup!


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

everybody knows it already. EIP hardparts with 034EFI engine management.


----------



## team eurowerks mk2 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


























_Modified by team eurowerks mk2 at 8:47 AM 6-25-2006_


----------



## tanda (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (team eurowerks mk2)*

this guy; http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (VR6JettaGLI)*

I have one.
2002.5 GTI
Custom set-up
320whp @ 10psi 
stock compression with 94 octane gas
A/F ratio 12.2


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (Vortex Addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortex Addict* »_I have one.
2002.5 GTI
Custom set-up
320whp @ 10psi 
stock compression with 94 octane gas
A/F ratio 12.2 









what turbo ?


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (hiatussk8rs)*

Gt35R .82A/R 3" down pipe with 2.5" catback


----------



## DONWON (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (Vortex Addict)*

My ruined car is posted here also. I want know who has a functioning TURBO KIT! 

*As advertised!!*


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (DONWON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DONWON* »_My ruined car is posted here also. I want know who has a functioning TURBO KIT! 

*As advertised!!*

Mine's great


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (DONWON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DONWON* »_My ruined car is posted here also. I want know who has a functioning TURBO KIT! 
*As advertised!!*

I have one, car runs great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (Vortex Addict)*

mine runs great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (mjille)*

updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (VR6JettaGLI)*

Mine works so good I snap axles now,


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (darrenewest)*

If everyone would please post up their specs, as listed above, it would make for a much better thread, thank you


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_Mine works so good I snap axles now,









lol







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_If everyone would please post up their specs, as listed above, it would make for a much better thread, thank you

Try my for-sale thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2455492


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (darrenewest)*


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Im workin on my MK2-24vT. Hope to register soon. Anybody have a intake manifold for sale? My swap came with a broken one.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

ditch it, go fabricate a short runner for you, then mass produce them, and sell them to us for $300 a pop.


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

alittle updated hp and tq numbers for u guys...15psi.. 320whp and 330tq 








On a dynapack


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Jesus, and you mean to tell me there's NO lose in power at about 4000rpms that lasts about 500rpms? 
If not, please get a new clutch and make another dyno pull.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I drive a GTI btw, not a GLI


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Jesus, and you mean to tell me there's NO lose in power at about 4000rpms that lasts about 500rpms? 
If not, please get a new clutch and make another dyno pull.

Ordered the clutch today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

When you make your dyno pulls with the new clutch, drive your car about 100 miles (at least) before you put it on the dyno. You can let it cool down and drive it stop and go all you want, but DO NOT reset the ECU with either a VAGCOM cable or by touching the battery terminals together. I really want to see a true representation of what the new softwear is doing. If you reset the ECU right before you make a dyno pull, it will be a clean run. I want to see what it does after the ECU adapts.


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

im planning on driving the car the recommended 500 miles for breakin..just to be safe (since it is pretty expensive the last thing i wanna do is F' it up..lol) And I will do just that for u flite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll keep u posted


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (mjille)*

I might start with a custom turbo tomorrow.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

I want turbo







.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I want turbo







.

Arnold at pagparts, but be ready for a lot of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
eip stage 1 until the software problem is completely fixed, then stage 2 is a good option as well


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Arnold at pagparts, but be ready for a lot of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
eip stage 1 until the software problem is completely fixed, then stage 2 is a good option as well

Yeah, those are the options I was thinking. I just need to save a little money first







.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Flite)*

The Elite 24v VR6 turbo that I built myself and then decided made no sence so I sold it for a 12 year old Honda that makes less power than my daughters electric powered Barbie jeep but I'm OK with it though because I have no debt now and I'm getting an S2000 as soon as the boat gets here and we all know that S2000s are the Gr8eSt tHiNg eVaR! ! Club: Member #1
i'm having trouble understanding this?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_i'm having trouble understanding this?
















You must not have been here long







. It's all about Flite's notorious love for S2Ks.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

hes a Honda lover at heart, anyone seen Employee of the Month?
"This is an 81 Honda, how dare you!" ~Flite in 25 years


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

i'm doing pagparts turbo kit this winter im planning on buying it towards the end of winter after i finsih my ohter projects i have for my interior and body i'll def do a build up of it so stay tuned... although i'm going to start the build up from the service position withthe rad support off the car...didnt feel like taking pictures this weekend becuase i needed to get my charger off quickly


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

dood you have flites listed with a gli he had a gti


----------



## team eurowerks mk2 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

wat kind of programs are ppl running on ur 24v turbos????


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (team eurowerks mk2)*

034, unitronic, autronic, tec3, etc


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Oh I see how it is. No love for the "24V VR6 Turbo-with-a-pulley Registry"


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

It should be "Official 24v VR6-FI Registry" right Meik?







.


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (VR6JettaGLI)*

2004 24v VR6 Jetta GLI, Centreville VA, Screen name is phuqher on AIM.
EIP Stage 1 kit, apexi avcr, 3 inch exhaust, 11psi spikes at 12, installed the kit at a friends place
Dont have my dyno plots with me. Last dyno was 326whp done at EIP a couple of months ago
Had a cat problem, new cat solved it.
No track times... yet.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Im bumping this for new 24vT guys
I completely forgot about this thread and am bringing back from the dead.
So i expect to see bdfrd, Tom, Ernest, Mike, badstew, 1.8tspeed!, and whoever else i have forgotten about...
oh PhReE too


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here ya go.
I think its putting down about 350-400 on 15psi probably 450ish at 20. Thats just me guessing though, i haven't run high boost yet as my boost controller has never worked right, I'll know soon tho as i just ordered the dual stage turbosmart boost controller.








List:
Peloquin LSD
Spec stage 3+ /w stock flywheel
Area 51 motorsports intake mani
Pag Parts turbo manifold
Raceware headstud kit
Precision 600HP Intercooler
Steward warner boost gauge
Innovate Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge
Steward warner Oil temp
Steward warner EGT
GT3582R T4
C2 630cc Fueling kit
C2 Head Spacer - 8.5:1
Custom catch can
Greddy Pro B spec 2 Boost controller
38mm Tial WG (.5 bar)
Greddy Type RS w Recirc
Full custom Borla SS exhaust
Raxles race axles(passenger and drivers side)
RaceLogic Traction Control

Issues i've had: Blown Ignition Coil.
Parts picked out by me.
Installed by a good friend of mine, turbo_pumpkin
Link to build up thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3789827


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
Arnold at pagparts, but be ready for a lot of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
eip stage 1 until the software problem is completely fixed, then stage 2 is a good option as well









Captain VR - Shame on you 
Kids, remember, say no to EIP forced induction or this could happen to you


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

1) 2003 / Cheshire / MeiK
2) Built by Sleeper's and myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







2.9L VR6, Wossner Forged Pistons, Integrated Engineering Forged Rods, ARP Rod Bolts, Garrett Ceramic coated 60-1 .70A/R Turbo, PAGPARTS Turbo Manifold (Port Matched), Sleepers Custom 3" Downpipe (V-Banded), Custom 4" MAF/Intake, ARP Headstuds, Tial 38MM Wastegate, Custom Air to Water Intercooler system, Sleepers Custom Boost Piping, Sleepers Custom Intake Manifold, Turbosmart Dual Stage Boost Controller, Greddy Type-S BOV, 3" Custom Turboback Exhaust, Jeff Atwood (c2 Motorsports) Tune...
Within the month - Aquamist W/M injection.
3) Made 400WHP last year w/1 cyl misfiring @ 21psi.







With WMI - going for 500+WHP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Without WMI - i'd be happy w/400-430whp.


_Modified by MeiK at 11:13 AM 7-3-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Captain VR - Shame on you 



Tom...do you realize how long ago that was lol








EIP was the only option other than HPA or custom back in 06


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

03 GTI/Colorado
EIP Stage 1:
Turbonetics t3/t4
FMIC
High Flow Fuel Pump
EIP FMIC piping
Tubular Exhaust Mani
Turbosmart 38mm Wastegate
Wastegate dump tube
Other:
Hallman MBC
Unitronic 415cc Software
Genesis 415cc injectors
Autometer BG
On the way:
HG Spacer
To go:
SRI
Bigger injectors
New WG
FIXED IT FOR YOU








.


_Modified by NastyBrown at 1:20 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*

so list your setup and ill add you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Here is my C2 Stg III
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
PT BB T61 Turbo
C2 SS 3.50" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
Turbonetics Godzilla BOV
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.500 Fueling Kit
034 3 inch Stainless Steel exhaust, ClutchMasters Stage 1 Clutch, Peloquin


_Modified by Medic83 at 6:26 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

new people added, if you dont post up, i dont post up


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Checkin in
04 GTI Silverstone 24vT (GT35R, TT Cams, FMIC, 630cc, Unitronic, Bosch 044, 9:1, 44mmWG, 50mmBOV, EBC, Full 3" TB, No Cat)

Running ~10 psi these days but currently an SRI and Bosch 044 fuel pump are due to be installed, hello 20psi!!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (PhReE)*

not done so i wont get put on that list just yet.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Setup:
Schimmel Performance Stage II 24v VR6 Turbo Shortblock
-8.5:1 Compression JE Pistons (83.5mm)
-Forged 4340 Chromoly SPTurbo Connecting Rods 
-3/8" ARP Rod Bolts
-ARP Main Bolts
-New Bearings
-Assembled by the master himself Bill Schimmel
R32 Cylinder Head 
-R32 Fuel Rail
-2.8 24v Throttle Body
C2 Motorsports Stage III (C2.500)
-Precision T61 (Dual Ball Bearing | Oil/Water cooled | 0.60/0.68 A/R | 76 trim | T4 Flange) 
-C2 Exhaust Manifold
-Tial 38mm Wastegate (spring ~ 1bar) 
-3.5" Downpipe
-Custom 3" Exhaust 
-Raceware Head Studs
-C2 Short Runner Intake Manifold
-Garrett FMIC Core 24" x 8" x 3.5" 
-C2 Stainless Steel Intercooler Piping
-Turbonetics "Godzilla" Blow-Off Valve
-C2 4" Intake w/MAF 
-Jeff Atwood's 'C2.500' Tune 
-C2 Fueling Hardware
-630cc Siemens Fuel Injectors 
-255lph Walbro Inline Fuel Pump
-034Motorsport 4-bar FPR
Bildon Motorsports|Spec Stage 3+ Clutch
EIP|Fidanza 240mm Aluminum Flywheel 
Density Line Motor Mounts (Eng/Trans - stg1 and Dogbone - stg2)
B&G Coilovers
H&R 25mm Rear Sway Bar
OEM Front Sway Bar
BFI Rear Upper Stress Bar
WRD Sway Bar End Links
WRD Lower Tie Bar



















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:50 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Damn dude you gotta bad ass setup there

So theres you and sleepdub with ported heads and how many people with cams & a snal? Is it just me?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (PhReE)*

i dont think toms head is ported is it? I think it was just cleaned up...i dont recall him having it done


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

haha, i guess this is the new 24v thread to chat in. it changes every week.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

and updated for PhReE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_and updated for PhReE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just a R32 Cylinder Head 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:50 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Just a 3-angle valve job

Ah, I see.
I think it's interesting that most of the 24vT's are going straight with 630cc(60#) injectors, where as the 12v's went with 30# or 42# and are just barely moving to 60#.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (PhReE)*

cause we know whats up thats why http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Hey don't forget Josh (turbodub06) to the list


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

isnt he selling his though?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Oh snap! Represent!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

apparently I DONT have cams


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (PhReE)*

throw me on that list. i'll make a list later.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_throw me on that list. i'll make a list later.









this is the list fool


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_throw me on that list. i'll make a list later.









oh yea, post up your setup so i can add you to the list


----------



## lonny (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

2001 Jetta Wolfsburg , Vancouver, BC, C2 Custom Tune, custom-ordered Garrett GT4088 63 a/r with V-band exhaust, custom SRI, FMIC, Walbro 255 fuel pump, Tial 44mm Wastegate, Turbosmart 50mm BV, Sieman 630cc injectors, Raceware headstuds, ect...



_Modified by lonny at 9:31 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (lonny)*

You forgot 24valvedgti


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
oh yea, post up your setup so i can add you to the list

2003 GLI, Long Island, NY EIP Stage 2 kit, 9:1 HG spacer, siemens 630cc injectors, Unitronic 630cc file, Walbro 255lph inline pump, greddy rs bov (recirc), EIP Comp series FMIC, ARP Head Studs, Turbosmart 38mm WG w/ external dump, driver side Raxle, stock clutch, hallman MBC, AEM UEGO wideband, Newsouth Indigo Boost Gauge.
thats all i can remember right now


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (Medic83)*

kurty85, 2003 GTI, Gloucester VA, 8.5:1 Wossner forged Pistons (82mm), Pauter Rods, 034 Coated rod/main bearings, 3/8" ARP Rod Bolts, ARP Main Bolts, C2 Motorsports 630cc tune(at the moment, want to go with 034- no time to hookup), Garrett T67 0.70/0.84 A/R, Pag Parts manifold, Tial 44mm Wastegate, 3" Downpipe to Jetex exhaust, ARP head studs, C2 Short Runner Intake Manifold, Frozen Boost AWIC, custom Stainless Steel Intercooler Piping, Forge 007P DV, C2 4" Intake w/MAF, 630cc Siemens Fuel Injectors, 255lph Walbro Inline Fuel Pump, adjustable FPR, TCS 300 Clutch, VF Mounts(all 3), custom oil cooler setup, ECS crank/ps pulley, gruven crackpipe, Raxles race axles, Issues i've had: Had to thread cylinder head for 8mm due to no 7mm bolts available, All custom built by myself, Goal is 700whp+


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_Issues i've had: Had to thread cylinder head for 8mm due to no 7mm bolts available

That's hardcore, props to undertaking that!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

updated


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Add me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mk4 jetta 99, complete 2003 gli swap. Engine, tranny, wiring harness headlight to tail light, gli heated leather seats, working esp, and much more. Custom home made turbo kit. 9:1 headspacer, raceware headstuds, arp main bolts, arp rods bolts, kinetics style manifold with divided t04 flange, turbonetics 38mm wastegate, 1.5" SS dump tube, twin scroll t67, 3" SS turbo back with magnaflow muffler, custom SS 2.5" intercooler piping, FMIC, DV, 4" maf, k&n filter, Custom SRI, 630cc injectors, Unitronic 630cc tune, clutchmaster fx600 twin disk clutch, custom driver side axle.
[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

EDITED : Heading down to Induktion in Feburary








Here we go.








Precision PT6165 Turbo (Dual Ball Bearing | Oil/Water cooled | 0.60/0.68 A/R | 76 trim | T4 Flange) - Turbine Heat Coated
C2 24v SS Tubular turbo manifold - Heat Coated
Tial 38mm WG (Spring~ 1Bar)
SS 3.00 Down Pipe: V-band Equipped (With Welded in Bung for A/F)-Heat Coated
MKIV FMIC Kit (24 x 8 x 3.5 Garret IC Core)
SS IC Piping
SS Intake: Turbo to TB 
QuickFlow Short Runner Intake Manifold
C2.500 Software Fueling Kit
630CC Injectors
4.00 Open-Element Filter
“The Bat” 4.00 SS Intake w/MAF
Forge DV
Race Cat
VF Trans and Engine Mounts 
ECS Dogbone mount
Peloquin Limited Slip Differential 
Southbend Stage 4 Clutch Kit with LWFW 
Custom 3 Inch V-Banded Exhaust
New Timing Chains
Mason Tech Crack Pipe
New Thermostat and Fans
81 MM Wossner Pistons
Integrated Engineering Rods
Raceware Headstuds
Walbro Inline Fuel Pump
Grand Total = Me BROKE
























_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 8:18 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updated


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Update my specs.
No TT Cams :/
Add Area 51 SRI, Innovate LC-1

Time to put the 630's to use... heheh


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry and The Elite 24v VRT Club (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

ok, here we go.
04 GTI Silverstone Grey
Performance Parts
JE 8.5:1 forged pistons
Garrett GT35r Dual BB turbo
Tial 44mm Wastegate
Greddy Type-R BOV
Pagparts Turbo Manifold
HPA SRI
Raceware head studs
ARP rod bolts
Custom 3" downpipe
GHL 3" exhaust
Custom FMIC & piping
C2 Motorsports 500 fueling software with 630cc injectors
Greddy Profec II Boost control
C2 Motorsports 4" MAF
VF Engineering trans, motor, and dogbone mounts
Peloquin LSD
SPEC Stage 3+ clutch
Unorthadox aluminum flywheel
Bosch inline fuel pump
Suspension:
Bilstein Pss9's
Neuspeed front and rear sway bars, upper tie bar, lower tie bar
Interior:
Autometer Cobalt boost, a/f, and pyrometer gauges
Greddy turbo timer
R32 steering wheel
R line shift knob and boot
Sirius satellite radio hardwired in
VW Phatbox Digital Media Player
OEM Monster Mats
Euro switch
Audi TT pedals
Exterior:
OEM Euro R32 front bumper
OEM R32 sideskirts
OEM Euro R line rear bumper
OEM Euro stubby mirrors
Seat Cupra lip
Hella glass E-code smoked headlights with fogs
Hella custom smoked tailights
8000k HIDS
Staggered Keskin KT2's 18x8.5 in front/18x9.5 in rear with Pirelli P ZERO Nero's all the way around. Wheels and tires have less than 1000 miles on them.
H&R Porsche wheel adapters 20mm
5% window tint all the way around








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfjQOSkMk4o


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry and The Elite 24v VRT Club (turbodub06)*

Welcome to the club sir


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry and The Elite 24v VRT Club (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Lol I just noticed your sig, thats awesome.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry and The Elite 24v VRT Club (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Lol I just noticed your sig, thats awesome.









You likes?







Or were you talkin to someone else


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (team eurowerks mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team eurowerks mk2* »_
























_Modified by team eurowerks mk2 at 8:47 AM 6-25-2006_

SICK!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry and The Elite 24v VRT Club (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
You likes?







Or were you talkin to someone else










Yeah I was talkin about yours. I like


----------



## 6vdub6 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Official 24v VR6-Turbo Registry and The Elite 24v VRT Club (PhReE)*

Just seeing if anyone is still following this.... if so add me to the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and PM me with the right number so i dont take anyones number

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









2004 GTI : Stage 1+ C2motorsports turbo kit, 2.5'' AWE exhaust, BFI stage 1 dogbones, R32 SS, Spec 2+ clutch, Brembo cross drilled and slotted front rotors


----------



## MeAndMyVW (Sep 20, 2004)

How much boost can a stock intake man. handle?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (MeAndMyVW)*

~10-13
They have blown at lower and held at higher, but thats generally the limit.


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (MeAndMyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeAndMyVW* »_How much boost can a stock intake man. handle?

had mine set @ 13psi and never had any problems


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

seems like ill be joining the club as well but in amk3 ... anyone on here clear 600+ with their 24V T ?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (BlakVRBeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlakVRBeast* »_seems like ill be joining the club as well but in amk3 ... anyone on here clear 600+ with their 24V T ?

807awhp has been achieved


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

got any info on that ?? what about beyond that ??


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (BlakVRBeast)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4001630


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

ahh yes i've seen that before ... well ill be done by spring time , keep an eye for me lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (BlakVRBeast)*

1000whp would be quite a historic feat, looking forward to seeing some more high-powered numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

Very nice rides!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

PhReE said:


> Update my specs.
> No TT Cams :/
> Add Area 51 SRI, Innovate LC-1
> 
> Time to put the 630's to use... heheh


Lol, I have the TT Cams now.. :thumbup:


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

2002.5 gti integrated rods rifle drilled, arp 625+ rodbolts, 85:1 82mm je pistons coated top and sides, coated main and rod bearings, coated main bearings, arp main studs, arp head studs, ported polished head, ferea valves, ferea springs and titanium retainers, tt 264/260 cams, port mached cast aluminum short runner intake, portmached ceramic coated 034 turbo manifold, turbo smart 38mm wastegate, bullseye s362 turbo with race housing and ceramic coated hot side, custom built 3 inch down pipe and exaust, magnaflow 3 inch race muffler, gruven crack pipe, vf engineering engine mounts, custom built never-to-fail trans mount, 6 speed trany with peliquin differental, cluchmaster stage 4clutch, stage 5 raxles, custom 2.5 inch nickel plated intercooler piping, 31"w x 12"h x 4"t best intercooler, 630 seimens injectors, botch 044 fuel pump, 3/8 fuel lines unitronic stage 3 software, bilstien cup kit 60/40, 28mm rear sway bar, 25mm front sway bar, tie bar, ecs tuning strut tower bar, audi tt slotted routers slotted rear bigger routers,stainless steel breaklines, keskin kt1 rims with kumo ecsta ku31 tires......kn air filter 



looking for 500 whp


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

2001.5 Audi S4 with a 2004 24V VR6, built motor, ViPec V88, Precision billet 6765, and so on and so on.. 
First trip to the dyno









Car


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

^^^ that right thurr is some SERIOUS badass!!

Suprised the power started dropping so fast at 6.5k, are those stock cams? Any headwork?


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

PhReE said:


> ^^^ that right thurr is some SERIOUS badass!!
> 
> Suprised the power started dropping so fast at 6.5k, are those stock cams? Any headwork?
> 
> ...



Thanks bud. 
Stcks head, stock cams, and .68 T4 hot side on that 6765.. Ill be going back to the dyno soon, with schrick 268.264's, supertech valve springs and retainers, and a .81 turbine housing. :thumbup:
On top of that, my tuner is still playing with the valve timing feature, we are going to try a few different settings to see if it makes a difference, i expect it will.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

6765VR6 said:


> Thanks bud.
> Stcks head, stock cams, and .68 T4 hot side on that 6765.. Ill be going back to the dyno soon, with schrick 268.264's, supertech valve springs and retainers, and a .81 turbine housing. :thumbup:
> On top of that, my tuner is still playing with the valve timing feature, we are going to try a few different settings to see if it makes a difference, i expect it will.


Sounds good dude :thumbup: :thumbup: In any case I bet it's a blast 

I rock a .63 housing on my hotside of the GT35 and I like it alot for the street (plus I live @ 4500ft elevation so it's a bit diff up here, less air so it spools slower anyways).


----------



## Ryan Ferrari (Dec 17, 2010)

i have a 03 24v vr6 gti.. motor is punched out too 3.1l. 630cc injectors. garret t-60 turbo. s4 intake manifold. everything done is custom by force fed engineering in NY. dont have time too post more info now. but it dynoed at 460whp. and 440tq. on 19lbs. and at 6000 rpms.. going up to 28lbs of boost though when i get a new tranny.. dont know what tranny i should put in it now?


----------



## Sekely321 (Sep 25, 2009)

2003 VR6T 24V, Charleston, SC, Sekely321- complete C2 stage 1+(when they had stage 1) kit, SPEC stage 3 clutch and SPEC 9lb flywheel, 3" exhaust cut out after cat, 2.5" Milltek catback, Eibach struts, Porsche front calipers. Installed by local shop,(but had to be redone because they had no clue what they were doing). A/F-12.4, dyno'd at 286whp and 281 lb/ft on 5psi. Had a major boost leak due to the local shop installing improperly. Havent dyno'd again since fixing everything.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Start up by the end of the month.
2.9l knife-edged crank with ARP billet main caps, Integrated Engineering rifle drilled rods--all bearings ceramic coated. JE ceramic coated pistons w/ 8:5:1 compression.

























R32 head with mild port and polish and TT 264/260 cams, stock valves w/ 5 angle valve job, 034 motorsports dual spring kit and titanium retainers.
Red-line is set for 8200rpm in the C2software.

















Area 51 short runner intake with 80mm throttle body from a Hemi. 
Turbo is a Garrett GT3582r T4 with Precision Covers to get the 0.68ar coldside. The exhaust manifold is a Pag Parts cast iron log that has been gasket matched and ceramic coated.
The 3 inch downpipe was also made by Arnold at Pag Parts with a custom
Wastegate recirc pipe. Downpipe is ceramic coated by SwainTech in their white lightning coating.

























More info to come after start-up and break-in.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Snitches Get Stitches said:


> Start up by the end of the month.
> 2.9l knife-edged crank with ARP billet main caps, Integrated Engineering rifle drilled rods--all bearings ceramic coated. JE ceramic coated pistons w/ 8:5:1 compression.
> 
> 
> ...


definitely like what I see!


----------

